# Thanks Brian



## Panina (Jan 9, 2016)

Dear Brian,
I wanted to connect with you to just say thanks for continuing you fathers tug baby.

In 1985 we purchased our first timeshare at la Renaissance, Atlantic city from the developer at full price. It was our first year anniversary and I was 25.

Years later I found tug and joined. At that time it helped me immensely.   

Years passed and we enjoyed our timeshare and purchase our second, resale, from the association at cold spring.  We had many years of enjoyment, actually trading and going to places ( using tug info) we would have never visited if we didn't have a timeshare.

When my husband passed away I couldn't enjoy traveling anymore, I also let my tug membership lapse.  I let family and friends use my weeks.

Today, I am fully back into traveling with my new spouse, timesharing of course.  Joined again Tug last year.  

Thank you, even after all these years, I still am learning many things from Tug. You are a great service to the timeshare community.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2016)

such a wonderful post, thank you so much for sharing =)

Made my day!


----------



## decadude (Jan 10, 2016)

I really enjoyed reading this post thank you for posting and I agree thanks to brian for keeping the tug tradition going!


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 10, 2016)

I would feel 'lost' without the resource of TUG.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 10, 2016)

I think the greatest feature of TUG is the widespread positive reputation and ease of access (just google timeshare cancel!) that makes this a super resource for those who have been 'talked-into' buying something they can't afford.

The fact is however, that 'how do I cancel my timeshare' is just the tip-of-the-iceberg! The real heart and soul of TUG is it's members and the owner/admins that keep it all running and make it a 'safe' place to learn, grow and enjoy time exploring new (and old) places.

thanks for all you do (Brian and Admins!) Cheers !


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 10, 2016)

*Thanks you all as well*

Dear Panina ,
Thank you for posting  and sharing your life story AND  reminding me to pay up for 2016 because of all the value TUG gives to new and long time visitors and members 
I "lurked " on occasion for a number of years - and joined last year out of respect for the community that Brian ( in his Dad's footsteps )facilitate  - using their personal resources and time. 

Happy 2016 vacations to all .


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2016)

taterhed said:


> I think the greatest feature of TUG is the widespread positive reputation and ease of access (just google timeshare cancel!) that makes this a super resource for those who have been 'talked-into' buying something they can't afford.
> 
> The fact is however, that 'how do I cancel my timeshare' is just the tip-of-the-iceberg! The real heart and soul of TUG is it's members and the owner/admins that keep it all running and make it a 'safe' place to learn, grow and enjoy time exploring new (and old) places.
> 
> thanks for all you do (Brian and Admins!) Cheers !



Ditto: Thanks To Brain and The Admins !!! A Double Thanks You !!.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2016)

I would also like to Thank Brian and the Admin's.  

Finding this forum has allowed me to purchase 3 timeshares, that I otherwise would never have been able to afford at full freight.  I'm getting to travel to places that would have been out of my reach with out my timeshares...


Thank you for keeping this going


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2016)

all the kind words are most appreciated =)


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2016)

*Ditto...*



TUGBrian said:


> all the kind words are most appreciated =)



...and heartfelt, well earned and entirely deserved!


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 11, 2016)

Adding my thanks as well and wishing all the best in 2016!


----------

